# Looking for a silver coin $$



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

In our move after selling our condo in SF I rented a storage unit that was broken into and I lost much of my silver and I’m in a place to start buying some again and want silver Mint coins with better than average face value. I don’t like American Eagles because $1 is a lame face value compared to Canadian maple leafs with $5 Canadian dollar value. I have seen some commemorative Canadians at $20 but they seem scarce and hard to get. Does anyone know of any high face value PM coins?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I collect the solid silver (non-sandwich) one dollar "cartwheels" through Blue Ridge Knives.

They want you to order at least 100 dollars of merchandise to make an order. Most times I'm looking for a specific knife for a client. Instead of ordering cheap knives to make an order, I have them give me enough solid silver coins to make 100 bucks.

My wife is a coin collector, and we started this procedure several years ago. We figure that the silver will appreciate, but a collector might want a set of consecutive dated coins and pay more.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Have been collecting since I was 8. Every now and then still stray across a cool coin in change. I could always tell when
I had a silver coin in the change by the sound. I got a 46 Roosevelt dime in change a few years ago and last year I had to do
a double take I got an 1883 Libery nickel in VF condition! I figured some kid spent it for gum, who knows? Mainly collect Morgan and Peace Dollars
and anything silver.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

stowlin said:


> In our move after selling our condo in SF I rented a storage unit that was broken into and I lost much of my silver and I'm in a place to start buying some again and want silver Mint coins with better than average face value. I don't like American Eagles because $1 is a lame face value compared to Canadian maple leafs with $5 Canadian dollar value. I have seen some commemorative Canadians at $20 but they seem scarce and hard to get. Does anyone know of any high face value PM coins?


Interesting perspective on placing such weight of the face value of a currency (silver eagles) that is doomed to collapse ..... over the actual silver content value.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Interesting perspective on placing such weight of the face value of a currency (silver eagles) that is doomed to collapse ..... over the actual silver content value.


And what if we suffer deflation like the world did in the 1930's and face value is worth more than the metal content? In Ireland deflation is a greater fear then inflation to the people I've chatted with briefly especially the older ones.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

stowlin said:


> And what if we suffer deflation like the world did in the 1930's and face value is worth more than the metal content? In Ireland deflation is a greater fear then inflation to the people I've chatted with briefly especially the older ones.


I have any number of silver stuff... coins, rounds, junk silver, and lovely bars. The more the merrier IMHO. Ditto gold... though not nearly as much dangit!
All interesting points here being discussed. Here's my 2 cents (and that's just about what it's worth LOL).
I think we have gone well past the point of a deflationary depression: the money supply has been so very absurdly expanded (unlike the 1930's) that it could never be contracted enough again to the point where we might experience deflation. Not if we had a bonfire you could see from Mars.
There is of course the possibility of a very temporary period whereas cash would be king i.e in the event of "bail-ins" or other capital controls... if they close the banks (and ATMs) while doing this, nobody could get to their cash. By the time this occurs, the dollars may well be on their way to being worthless anyway. But those with cash in their safes would be able to purchase commodities for this short period.
Hyper-inflation is the worry with our present non-gold standard monopoly money... money which is still being printed as fast as the presses can run.
When the reign of the petrodollar ends, so will the global need (and thus value) of the U.S. dollar... nobody will need to stockpile them to buy energy. All those irresponsibly printed bucks will come home to roost.
I keep PMs with an eye toward it being eventually valued/compared to a new worldwide reserve currency... likely the newly arriving Chinese gold backed Renminbe. This will preserve purchasing power towards the future. Yes there may be a short period after an economic collapse in which people are accepting silver coins as legal tender/barter, but th longer outlook will involve preserving wealth into the era of a new currency.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Apmex seems to have a bit of these in stock. They are always sending ads.

https://www.apmex.com/category/23100/rcm-silver-maple-leafs


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Provident Metals has always been good to me, everything from junk coins to bars...JM2C


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

In the US inflation fears reign as high as deflation fears here in Ireland and it wasn't that long ago in the US a serious recession was actually quite deflationary on financial assets and real estate. I think even gasoline went from $4 plus to around $2 and wage stagnation was quite serious. Metals themselves went down and have yet to return as I think silver hit mid to high 40's and fell over half in value is that not deflationary?



StratMaster said:


> I have any number of silver stuff... coins, rounds, junk silver, and lovely bars. The more the merrier IMHO. Ditto gold... though not nearly as much dangit!
> All interesting points here being discussed. Here's my 2 cents (and that's just about what it's worth LOL).
> I think we have gone well past the point of a deflationary depression: the money supply has been so very absurdly expanded (unlike the 1930's) that it could never be contracted enough again to the point where we might experience deflation. Not if we had a bonfire you could see from Mars.
> There is of course the possibility of a very temporary period whereas cash would be king i.e in the event of "bail-ins" or other capital controls... if they close the banks (and ATMs) while doing this, nobody could get to their cash. By the time this occurs, the dollars may well be on their way to being worthless anyway. But those with cash in their safes would be able to purchase commodities for this short period.
> ...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The face value on the ASE means nothing. That the coin comes from the US Mint means everything. It is guaranteed to be 1 oz silver. There will be no questions asked when you wish to sell them. Commemorative coins or bars, not so much.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> The face value on the ASE means nothing. That the coin comes from the US Mint means everything. It is guaranteed to be 1 oz silver. There will be no questions asked when you wish to sell them. Commemorative coins or bars, not so much.


If the commemorative is from the US or another government mint then its stated face value is spendable in that country that way or any country that will recognize it. Most are pathetic like the eagle with a dollar face value and England's and Ireland's are bad too with the Canadian at 5 Canadian dollars being the best I was just hoping for better.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

But the face value on the Eagle is just a bow to tradition, partly because the US has a long history of "Silver Dollars". No one would actually trade one for a dollar. The US gold one ounce coin has a face value of $50. So what? It's worth what one ounce of gold is worth on the world market.

There are lots of commemoratives that are not silver, and there are some that are supposed to be but are counterfeit. Yes, you'll get genuine commemoritives from a national mint, but questions arise when you need to pass it along. A coin dealer can tell the difference, but could I in a primitive setting?

I would recommend that you think through the complete transaction. Personally, I don't mind paying the premium on ASE; I have always got most of it back when selling.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well I would not want an ounce of silver worth a single yuan or Mexican peso and its intriguing that Mexico's Libertad has no monetary value at all. Canada's seem to lead the world in this but in recent years they've adsconded a little with $25 silver coins that are only a quarter of an ounce and one ounce $100 coins. I have some Olympic commemorative Canadians that are one ounce and hold $20 in Canadian cash value but they are pretty hard to come by now with shipping to me costing a fortune.

Again the concern for deflation seems to be as high here as inflation is in the states so face value matters to people here and both European and Canadian coins are welcome. US coins are too, Eagles are popular but the buyers of eagles would be content with Morgan's that seem to go for less in junk status.



sideKahr said:


> But the face value on the Eagle is just a bow to tradition, partly because the US has a long history of "Silver Dollars". No one would actually trade one for a dollar. The US gold one ounce coin has a face value of $50. So what? It's worth what one ounce of gold is worth on the world market.
> 
> There are lots of commemoratives that are not silver, and there are some that are supposed to be but are counterfeit. Yes, you'll get genuine commemoritives from a national mint, but questions arise when you need to pass it along. A coin dealer can tell the difference, but could I in a primitive setting?
> 
> I would recommend that you think through the complete transaction. Personally, I don't mind paying the premium on ASE; I have always got most of it back when selling.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

stowlin said:


> ...the concern for deflation seems to be as high here as inflation is in the states so face value matters to people here...


I didn't know that. I understand your concern about face value better now.

If the world's currencies deflate to a point where an ounce of silver is only worth a peso, we are all going to be worrying about a lot more important things than coins. I hope it never happens.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes you have that right and I it probably won't reach the low of a pound either (English pound) but that's why I was seeking something higher then a pound or dollar which is all London and Washington give us. I gave up and ordered 25 Canadian maple leafs today at $18ish US and free shipping even for me.



sideKahr said:


> I didn't know that. I understand your concern about face value better now.
> 
> If the world's currencies deflate to a point where an ounce of silver is only worth a peso, we are all going to be worrying about a lot more important things than coins. I hope it never happens.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

stowlin said:


> ...I gave up and ordered 25 Canadian maple leafs today at $18ish US and free shipping even for me.


Excellent choice.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Yes you have that right and I it probably won't reach the low of a pound either (English pound) but that's why I was seeking something higher then a pound or dollar which is all London and Washington give us. I gave up and ordered 25 Canadian maple leafs today at $18ish US and free shipping even for me.


Excellent choice! I have quite a few 25 count tubes of maple leafs myself.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

stowlin said:


> Yes you have that right and I it probably won't reach the low of a pound either (English pound) but that's why I was seeking something higher then a pound or dollar which is all London and Washington give us. I gave up and ordered 25 Canadian maple leafs today at $18ish US and free shipping even for me.


You cant go wrong with a Maple Leaf... I have a number of them in 1 ounce gold (which don't fit your criteria as per face value of course). But they are beautiful coins and widely recognized, in gold OR silver.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The gold maple leaf has an added bonus of being .9999 fine gold, which would be in high demand by dentists in a SHTF. Dental gold may even become impossible to obtain (think Venezuela), so if you want a tooth filled, it may become BYOG (Bring Your Own Gold).


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

stowlin said:


> In the US inflation fears reign as high as deflation fears here in Ireland and it wasn't that long ago in the US a serious recession was actually quite deflationary on financial assets and real estate. I think even gasoline went from $4 plus to around $2 and wage stagnation was quite serious. Metals themselves went down and have yet to return as I think silver hit mid to high 40's and fell over half in value is that not deflationary?


I'll certainly take your word for what is occurring in Ireland... my comments were limited to the dollar and the States. And as I have said, I sure don't know every dang thing, and am willing always to learn something new. That said, I'll go forth to play the devil's advocate, as I am enjoying this conversation.
Deflation, as I understand it, is a general reduction of prices across the board... and an increase in the value of currency. Bubbles are a more isolated occurrence to a specific commodity, as in real estate. When a financial bubble bursts and values plummet on a specific commodity or service, other prices can continue to rise due to inflation. Again, actual deflation is across the board, not isolated to a specific commodity's volatility. Silver and gold are also good examples of this volatility... economic indicators can create panic buying to create a bubble (which silver reached @ $50 per ounce in 2011).
Oil too has had volatility and been influenced by influences specific to it's own market i.e. the increased production and thus available product on the market due to fracking. I think this is again a specific volatility and not deflation.
Deflation is better represented when everything stagnates and prices slip on nearly everything across the board... from shoes, cars, homes, right down to soup and socks... when inflation is in negative numbers countrywide.
I could be wrong... but this has been my understanding. I am willing to be straightened out though.
Cheers!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

@StratMaster your understanding of deflation is pretty accurate I would only suggest that a few compelling markets can drive a state or government into a deflationary position. For example I would argue the infusion of hundreds of billions in push button cash as the financial markets collapsed, real estate collapsed and commodities roared in 08-11 is a good example of the government learning from the depression and not following suit. The infusion of that substantial sum, about 1/12th of GDP in a short period of time kept the US from what well could have been a deflationary state though most don't like it and many would have said let it burn the powers that be will never easily give that up. Ireland doesn't print euros so the supply of money is beyond the people's control here though I've been telling me new friends about what the US learned in the 20's and again in 08 and I suspect the Europeans know these lessons too.


----------

